# Wang Zhi Zhi Trade Ideas



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Wang to NY??*

what do you guys think about the rumored trade..As a Knicks fan I think its pretty fair,though I have not really wathed Wang play..heres the dea

l> Knicks Trade:
> Kurt Thomas
> Charlie Ward
> Othella Harrington
> 2nd round pick from Denver

> Mavs Trade:
> Nick van Exel
> Wang Zhi Zhi

Any opinions?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

That actaully doesnt sound so bad but I do believe the Mavs losing NVE off the bench hurts them.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

*Shouldn't the Mavs be trying to get a CENTER?*

Isn't Hakeem Olajuwon a perfect fit in Dallas? Kurt Thomas can do NOTHING about Shaq, Duncan, etc. Thomas would be a nice fit in Dallas, but he doesn't give the team a CENTER!

Here are a couple of trades that Mark Cuban can do to give this team its best chance to beat L.A. next year:

1) Trade with Toronto!

Wang Zhi Zhi, Shawn Bradley, and Avery Johnson to the Raptors; Hakeem Olajuwon, Eric Montross, Michael Stewart, and Mamadou N'Dyaiae to the Mavs

2) Three-way trade with Memphis and New York!

Jason Williams, Lorenzen Wright, Wesley Person, and Tony Massenburg to the Knicks; Kurt Thomas, Charlie Ward, Travis Knight, and Othella Harrington to the Grizz

Kurt Thomas, Michael Dickerson, and Brevin Knight to the Mavs; Nick Van Exel, Evan Eschmeyer, and Adrian Griffin to the Grizz

And remember, Dallas still has its full mid-level exception to spend, who knows, maybe they WILL get Rashard Lewis! But here's what Dallas looks like BEFORE they spend any money on any free agents:

Starting lineup

PG Steve Nash (36 minutes/game)
SG Michael Finley (36 minutes/game)
SF Dirk Nowitzki (40 minutes/game)
PF Raef LaFrentz (32 minutes/game)
C Hakeem Olajuwon (24 minutes/game)

Key reserves: Kurt Thomas (20 minutes/game), Michael Dickerson (20 minutes/game), Eduardo Najera (12 minutes/game), Brevin Knight (12 minutes/game), Eric Montross (8 minutes/game)

End of the bench (no PT): Tariq Abdul-Wahad, Michael Stewart, Mamadou N'Dyaiae

An upgrade at backup guard would be nice, then you can put Brevin Knight where he belongs, i.e., at the end of the bench! Erick Strickland, maybe?


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

*Trade idea*

Dallas trade:
Evan Eschmeyer
Wang Zhizhi(re-signed)

for
Danny Fortson

and Dallas signs Mengke Bateer(if Nuggets did not re-sign him).

Mavs starting lineup
SG:Nash/Avery Johnson
PG:Finley/NVE/Tariq Abdul-Wahad/Mladen Sekularac
SF:Eduardo Najera/Adrian Griffin
PF: Dirk/Fortson
C:Shawn Bradley/Mengke Bateer/Raef LaFrentz


----------



## -inVINCEible- (Jul 22, 2002)

robyg - 

i think that we are the only ones on this forum who TRULY want Wang to come to T.O.

hope it happens...........


----------



## Bighead734 (Jul 15, 2002)

> Isn't Hakeem Olajuwon a perfect fit in Dallas? Kurt Thomas can do NOTHING about Shaq, Duncan, etc. Thomas would be a nice fit in Dallas, but he doesn't give the team a CENTER


Isn't Raef Lafrentz a center? I know he's probably a better PF, but he's a better center than Shawn Bradley or Hakeem Olajuwan at this point in his career.


----------



## Bighead734 (Jul 15, 2002)

the Mavs could prolly get Fortson and another player for Wang. Fortson is a good rebounder, but he doesn't play offense or defense very well. Plus, he's got a huge contract.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bighead734</b>!
> 
> Isn't Raef Lafrentz a center? I know he's probably a better PF, but he's a better center than Shawn Bradley or Hakeem Olajuwan at this point in his career.


Are you aware of what happened to the Mavs inside during the playoffs? They got KILLED. And that was WITH LaFrentz playing at CENTER.

I like LaFrentz, but if he's starting at C for you vs. the Lakers, Kings, or Spurs, in the playoffs, well, you're not going to win a seven game series, that's all there is to it.

Hakeem is obviously way past his prime, but he would be able to give this team some productive minutes in the playoffs, if he's healthy. A Nowitzki-LaFrentz-Olajuwon frontline is a lot better than Nowitzki-LaFrentz-Bradley or Nowitzki-Thomas-LaFrentz or Finley-Nowitzki-LaFrentz or Nowitzki-LaFrentz-ZhiZhi. A LOT better.

You've GOTTA do SOMETHING about the size of the Lakers, Kings, and Spurs, you've GOTTA!


----------



## Bighead734 (Jul 15, 2002)

I just dont believe Olajuwan could do that at this point in his career. I realize Lafrentz isn't going to stop or even control Shaq but theres not many others who can do that. They could use a bigger, defensive-minded center, but obviously the Mavs dont believe they have to have one.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

Robyg, you're right. The more I think about it, the more I'm starting to think that Olajuwon would REALLY work here. They need a center, they need defense. Olajuwon can fulfill both of these. He's not nearly at his best, but he's DEFINATELY an upgrade.

But the Mavericks aren't thinking about that, I don't think. I mean, look at who they're going after: Rashard Lewis. They could have been going after Keon Clark, a PF/C who coulda brought some more rebounding and blocking, but instead Cuban goes after an offensive SF. And this is coming from a team that already has Nowitzki, Finley, Nash, etc, to score.

I really don't think that the Mavericks THINK they need a good defensive presence in the post if they can simply outscore their opponent. They DO, but I don't think they THINK they do. They're a SCARY team even if they don't get Olajuwon or someone similar, but if they DID get him...man...we might be talking about the 2003 NBA champs.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Shouldn't the Mavs be trying to get a CENTER?*



> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> Mamadou N'Dyaiae


Whats the deal with this guy and his potential? I dont know much about him.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

I don't think Shawn Bradley fits in ANY team. -_-''' He seriously just isn't that good. Compared to most centers, he's just too weak. Height helps in basketball, but not when you're getting pushed around. TRADE HIM! It doesn't matter who they get in return, just trade the guy.


----------

